# GTown!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Posted up at the rocks!! Story developing!! H&H rods waiting for a trout!!















Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

It's red-thirty!! All release because they were oversized!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

My brother with a black drum!!







My bro with a sheepie!! 







Me grindin!!















Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Ended up fishing east bay toward the end of the day!! Still could only get red fish to bite!!







Are light when we were running home!! 








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Crabs are good!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Crab were delicious!! Sun burns report has been reported!! Peace out!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------

